# If Meat Eaters Acted Like Vegans



## biobacon




----------



## Grimm

I posted this on Friday under the thread Joke of the Day.


----------



## jnrdesertrats

It's still funny. I have seen it a few times now.


----------



## camo2460

Boy, those two guys sure had a tight grip on their Meat


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

Grimm said:


> I posted this on Friday under the thread Joke of the Day.


...................


----------



## biobacon

Grimm said:


> I posted this on Friday under the thread Joke of the Day.


Sorry Grimm


----------



## VoorTrekker

biobacon said:


> Sorry Grimm


GRIMM slapped!!!  :2thumb:


----------



## Grimm

biobacon said:


> Sorry Grimm





VoorTrekker said:


> GRIMM slapped!!!  :2thumb:


I just wanted the likes since I posted it first.


----------



## Magus

There, I liked you.


----------



## biobacon

I also liked you


----------



## crabapple

I like you too, Grimm!
I first Saw this when you posted it.
It is great, making fun of people who seem to think they are enlighten by what they eat instead of what they do.


----------

